# Hardware guy is back with more t-nuts



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty good deal on 1/4" t-nuts. I loaded up from him a couple of weeks ago. He musta found some more.
100~1/4-20 Tee Nuts~T Nuts 4 Prong Zinc Blue 7/16 Deep - eBay (item 140346550547 end time Oct-16-09 17:26:24 PDT))


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John for the heads up

I can always use a good deal on tee nuts, I got 300 

=========



jschaben said:


> Pretty good deal on 1/4" t-nuts. I loaded up from him a couple of weeks ago. He musta found some more.
> 100~1/4-20 Tee Nuts~T Nuts 4 Prong Zinc Blue 7/16 Deep - eBay (item 140346550547 end time Oct-16-09 17:26:24 PDT))


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you view his other items you can get 200 for $4.80 and $4.95 shipping.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great buy!

Thanks John


----------

